# resources, advice and therapist certification



## idbrand

Is it important to have a licensed counselor? Who do you go to first to help you make the decision to move on, or not? Do you use the internet? 

I'm trying to navigate this arena and gather perspectives for a custom counseling service. Please help by sharing your anonymous thoughts.

Divorce Survey (copy and paste link if it doesn't click)


----------

